# Isiah: I Wouldn't Trade These Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> With the free-agent recruiting period approaching tomorrow, Thomas cautioned Knick fans not to expect Kevin Garnett or Jermaine O'Neal to come to the rescue this summer. ("I'm not here waiting for Santa Claus to come save us," Thomas said.) Instead, Saint Knick believes that as the team's new coach, he can take the same players who went 23-59 last season under Brown and win with them.
> 
> "I do like our players and my job is to get their confidence back and I think they can play at a higher level than what a lot of them performed at last year," Thomas said yesterday. *"I'm very comfortable with our roster. I'm comfortable with the things that we have. I'll continue to look to get better. But if we had to go into the season right now with what we have and the way we look, I'm comfortable with that."*
> 
> ...


 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/431293p-363488c.html

All the guys on the board who said Mardy will get playing time because one of our guards will be gone, after reading this I'm not too sure if this still rings true. I think Dolan closed the check book for next season that's why he can't wheel and deal. Now we are stuck with "me" first guards with bad attitudes. This will be real interesting for the 2006-2007 season.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/431293p-363488c.html
> 
> All the guys on the board who said Mardy will get playing time because one of our guards will be gone, after reading this I'm not too sure if this still rings true. I think Dolan closed the check book for next season that's why he can't wheel and deal. Now we are stuck with "me" first guards with bad attitudes. This will be real interesting for the 2006-2007 season.


Kitty,Mardy will get playing time as he is the ONLY point guard we have who 

a) has an Bball IQ over 10
b) can not only spell "D",but plays it

I guarantee you we will not come into camp with all those guards...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think mardy starts off with spot minutes and works himself into the rotation , and someone will get benched for him , my guesses are Qrich and then later francis will have some time taken away.

i think balkman will get time right away off the bench and be a starter by the end of the season.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> I think mardy starts off with spot minutes and works himself into the rotation , and someone will get benched for him , my guesses are Qrich and then later francis will have some time taken away.
> 
> i think balkman will get time right away off the bench and be a starter by the end of the season.


Grinch, that is just way too much money for guys sitting on the bench. That would be incredibly stupid for Isiah to have players making 40+ getting splinters in their tush. That would only make their trade value go down further than what it already is. I don't know what we are going to do with all these guys.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Grinch, that is just way too much money for guys sitting on the bench. That would be incredibly stupid for Isiah to have players making 40+ getting splinters in their tush. That would only make their trade value go down further than what it already is. I don't know what we are going to do with all these guys.


every1 on the knicks make money so unless you want to bench some rooks and 2nd year players somebodys with big contracts will be sitting.

for instance i think we can all agree Curry crawford , frye, nate, marbury and Dlee will play next year if for no other reason than they fit what IT wants for the team and they are his prize aquisitions

that means butler or jerome james will sit 

MO T or malik rose or maybe neither if DLee takes alot of backup 4 minutes which could happen in an uptempo offense

Qrich or Francis or collins but probably 2 of the 3 in all likelyhood

balkman or jrose or qwoods , I dont even think woods is resigned.

decisions like that have to be made because i just named 16 players and only about 10 of them will play


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Collins will get PT just like Nate last year.I'm positive Isiah will put the best players on the court.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Grinch, that is just way too much money for guys sitting on the bench. That would be incredibly stupid for Isiah to have players making 40+ getting splinters in their tush. *That would only make their trade value go down further than what it already is.* I don't know what we are going to do with all these guys.



Kitty,there is a very large gun being held to Zekes head,courtesy of one Mr Dolan...His basketball career is in serious jeopardy if he flops on this one..

Dont think for one second that Zeke wont play the players that prevent mr Dolan from pulling that trigger..


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> decisions like that have to be made because i just named 16 players and only about 10 of them will play


Somebody's gotta go, an NBA roster only allows 15 players, lol.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

we only have 14 players right now for sure.

curry/james
frye/lee
richardson/j.rose/balkman
francis/crawford
marbury/robinson/collins

ir-taylor/m.rose
6th man-crawford


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> All the guys on the board who said Mardy will get playing time because one of our guards will be gone, after reading this I'm not too sure if this still rings true. I think Dolan closed the check book for next season that's why he can't wheel and deal. Now we are stuck with "me" first guards with bad attitudes. This will be real interesting for the 2006-2007 season.


If this does hold true and we keep the log jam in the backcourt, this team will fall flat on its face.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> we only have 14 players right now for sure.
> 
> curry/james
> frye/lee
> ...


Yeah, and I could see Zeke leaving it like this and just carrying over someone from Summer League to make 15. Unfortunately I doubt M. Rose and Taylor will be on the IR. Their gonna play. It should be James and whoever they carry over.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This guy WILL be fired at the end of the year, unless the knicks make the playoffs.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Yeah, and I could see Zeke leaving it like this and just carrying over someone from Summer League to make 15. Unfortunately I doubt M. Rose and Taylor will be on the IR. Their gonna play. It should be James and whoever they carry over.


So now we'll have a gaping hole to fill at the 5? Bringing someone over from Summer League? If Zeke is going to bring over somebody from the Summer League they should at least be a Center. With a big hole at the 3, hopefully that can be covered by Renaldo and Jalen, but at the 5 with two fat asses unwilling to better themselves is our biggest problem.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Somebody's gotta go, an NBA roster only allows 15 players, lol.


i assume its either going to be qwoods not being resigned, or qrich in a cap dump.

i would prefer the knicks keep woods , but i think he is more likely to go.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> So now we'll have a gaping hole to fill at the 5? Bringing someone over from Summer League? If Zeke is going to bring over somebody from the Summer League they should at least be a Center. With a big hole at the 3, hopefully that can be covered by Renaldo and Jalen, but at the 5 with two fat asses unwilling to better themselves is our biggest problem.


don't forget, with the logjam at PF(Lee, Taylor, Rose, Frye). Frye will probably play the 5 a little. Even Rose and Taylor have played the 5. A lot of teams use a small lineup. It's not worth it to sign a back up to Curry unless they can get someone special, otherwise they're not going to play. And I'd imagine that Richardson will play at the 3 alot (if he's still here), simply because they're are so many guards on the team.

but I totally agree, the two fat boys at the 5 need to act like they deserve to be professional basketball players.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> don't forget, with the logjam at PF(Lee, Taylor, Rose, Frye). Frye will probably play the 5 a little. Even Rose and Taylor have played the 5. A lot of teams use a small lineup. It's not worth it to sign a back up to Curry unless they can get someone special, otherwise they're not going to play. And I'd imagine that Richardson will play at the 3 alot (if he's still here), simply because they're are so many guards on the team.
> 
> but I totally agree, the two fat boys at the 5 need to act like they deserve to be professional basketball players.


You didn't seriously think that Rose and Taylor were honestly going to be a part of the Knicks future did you? Well Rose is a good role player, but Taylor is another overpaid bum to do minimal damage to an opposing team.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Guys im sure he was just saying all of this so if he cant get rid of all the players he wants to, when they play for him next year they wont feel hurt of hate him.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, you can move both Malik Rose and Taylor to Philadelphia for Chris Webber... I doubt that Sixers will decline that... Webber is a friend of Jalen Rose and can play PF and some spurts of C in this NY team..

Or you can just move Taylor to Seattle for Fortson (a tough rebounder) and Mikki Moore (just to fill cap)


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't expect...*

Jalen or anyone with an expiring contract to be moved unless it brings back serious talent and/or youth. We need to stop acquiring contracts and let them expire. Weber is a very bad thought. Basically, after this year, Marbury and Francis keep us over the cap. Any trade should be targeted toward shorter terms than these AND include these guys.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Basically right now the Knicks can either be ****ed gently or be torn a new *******. If they lose, Isiah gets kicked to the curb and a tremendous rebuilding faze begins and they likely wouldn't sniff the playoffs for a few years. If they win, then they'll surely be a low-seeded playoff team with an astronomical payroll for years to come and still have very little to no chance of advancing to the second round. Rebuilding would be better, so here's hoping to the Knicks failure this upcoming season.


----------

